# Can't wrap my head around Dove Pattern inheritance



## Silverwing9 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi there, I'm a new dove owner and breeder, and I had done a lot of research prior to purchasing my doves, but I'm still having trouble figuring out the possible genetic combinations my pair could make. I've got a wild-type pied male and a white hen. I know that their offspring are most likely going to be dark/wild-type, unless my male is recessive for white, but I don't know how pied will factor in. I know a dove has to be homozygous for pied in order to show it, but I'm just not sure how his offspring will inherit it (will only males have the gene, can females carry it too?) 
Sorry if my questions seem disjointed, but I'm just not sure how to express what it is I'm looking for. 

Thanks for your time!

Lola


----------

